# Got the maple down



## steve bellinger (Apr 6, 2014)

I said something about taking a old gawdy maple down last night. So this am me and my buddy headed to the woods and after clearing out a excape path, it came down with out a hitch. Didn't get to get the butt log as it was just to much for us to handle, but will be going back after next weekend. Forgot the camera but did take some pics with the cell phone, now just have to what till the son gets home to get them off it. Did take some pics of what I got after I made it home. It's red maple and there's burl, swirl, and just sorta looks like duckwood to me.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome! For some fun, turn it while it's green! Then dry the roughouts. I love to turn green maple.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 6, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome! For some fun, turn it while it's green! Then dry the roughouts. I love to turn green maple.


Greg that's what the small pieces are for. To turn green, I love all them 3 and 4 ft curles that come off wet maple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 6, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Greg that's what the small pieces are for. To turn green, I love all them 3 and 4 ft curles that come off wet maple.


And getting it humming and throwing water off of it so bad that you get all wet and have to wipe your face mask off, LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 6, 2014)

Got to ask....

#1: How did you 'slice' those chunks do the middle?
#2: What kind of size is that butt log?
#3: Was this the 'leaner'?
#4: What kind of saws y'all running down that way?


Nice figure for such a straight piece of timber. What is going to become of this stuff....keep those photo's coming, we need more woodporn around here. By the way, the first thing to go in my 'tote bag' for cutting is always the camera, but that is because I'm getting old and I need all the memory I can get.

Was thinking I'd like to get my tripod out some time and do some felling video....


Scott (tough getting to be 25 again) B


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 6, 2014)

Scott we sliced them with Chucks Huskie. The butt is right at 30". And yes this was that leaner with the widow maker in it. We both run the huskies. Just his is a 24" pro saw, and mine is just a 16" big box huskie. Now if we had needed a bigger saw we had Chucks sons saw there with(I think) a 36" bar. Didn't need it luckily as it's a big heavy saw. Huskie also.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 6, 2014)

great job steve good lookin maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like you had a little workout this morning and now you are going to get more of a workout cutting it up. All of it looks real solid, make for good turnings.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 7, 2014)

Duck wood for sure. I've never cut a red maple. Not too many around here that aren't yard trees. After seeing yours, I'll be looking for one. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like your going to have a good supply of nice wood to play with for a while!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea it's looking even better as I clean it up some.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2014)

Steve you might consider cutting some of that butt log into cookies. You can get those out manageably and have some end grain tables in a few years.


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Steve you might consider cutting some of that butt log into cookies. You can get those out manageably and have some end grain tables in a few years.


Kevin good idea The reason for me slabing that one section is I'm looking to make that into a table in the far future. Here's a few more pics, as I finished slabing my table piece. Now I'm gonna cut up a few pieces for the legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 7, 2014)

awesome slabs steve those are keepers for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, that is some awesome wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Apr 7, 2014)

There's still a BUNCH still in the woods whating on me to go and get also. Asked Chuck if I should hide it from the loggers, and he laughed at me, saying know body would want that junk but you Steve. Yea right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 7, 2014)

Love that maple


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 7, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> There's still a BUNCH still in the woods whating on me to go and get also. Asked Chuck if I should hide it from the loggers, and he laughed at me, saying know body would want that junk but you Steve. Yea right.


 lol steve theres a bunch of fellas right here that will drive there TRUCKS & TRAILORS down to help you hide the rest. . just give the directions. your proabably tired from the first haul so take the mrs. on a weekend getaway and relax . while we hide the wood for you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

